# Gunkote: how does it work?



## K-T (Jun 28, 2004)

Has anybody had any experience with these GunCoat coatings? I have found out they are available in different colors and seem to be pretty tough - but how tough?
How is the paint/coating applied? What kind of pretreatment is needed on the surface beneath? Which materials do not work (Al, Ti?) ?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

<font size=1>I am not sure if this is the correct forum, didn't know where else to put it</font>


----------



## Fitz (Jun 28, 2004)

This is a pretty new product, so I can't say how well it works, but in my former life as a gunsmith I used to use Aluma-Hyde quite a bit. Using it on aluminum trigger guards, etc. when reblueing firearms sice aluminum dissolves in blueing salts worked out pretty well. I have a rifle that has had some hard use and the trigger guard and floor plate look good as new. To prep the part, I'd either bead (silica sand) blast it or polish with some med. grit sandpaper and de-grease it with Isopropyl alcohol. Then spray the part and bake it per instructions. Make sure you do it when your wife isn't home and a couple windows open though- It does smell up the house a bit! Gun-Kote is supposed to be the third generation of this type, so it may work even better, plus it's available in about 12 colors. It's available from Brownells in a couple configurations. Here's a link:

Gun-Kote


----------



## K-T (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks for your reply.

I now undestand how it is applied - it needs to be baked on.

How does the coating behave when the surface it is applied to gets warm? Like a 3" bezel for a 'hotwire project'? Could this be a sufficient coating if HA anodizing is not available?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow, interesting product!

Depending on how well it will hold up to abuse, it sounds like a good homemade alternative for anodizing.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

Acoording to the specs, it has desirable qualities. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
[ QUOTE ]
TR Gun Kote was developed for use on military weapons. The United States Navy Seal Teams were the first units to use this product. The coating needed to withstand 500 hour salt spray tests and still meet the military machine gun firing requirements. 

TR Gun Kote is a thin hard coating that will give excellent protection from abrasion. .0004 thickness is ideal for close tolerance parts. 
Outstanding corrosion protection. TR Gun Kote affords the user outstanding corrosion protection, a minimum 500 hours salt spray at 5% salt. 
Resistant to chemicals, oils and solvents common to Automotive, Aircraft and Machine Tool Industries. 
Helps cool parts by dissipating heat. TR Gun Kote will withstand temperatures up to 500 degrees F and as low as -250 degrees F. 


[/ QUOTE ] 
more gun kote 


Concidering I know very little, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif this sounds almost like a holy grail.... Surely there must be drawbacks? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## K-T (Jun 29, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif That's what I am trying to find out as GunKote is nowhere to find here in Germany. Hopefully some folks who have worked with that stuff will chim in. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif

The only drawback -and that's only guess- could be that if the flashlightbody gets warm the whole stuff starts to get soft again. On the other hand if that stuff sticks to gunbarrels and survived military tests it shouldn't come off that easily. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

And imagine all these colors starting from black to silver, gold and red. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

And then I would also use it on some motorparts from my 2stroke project. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## theepdinker (Jun 29, 2004)

If it's used on heat treated aluminum, many alloys will anneal(soften)after exposure to 300 degrees. You could lose the strength or surface hardness an alloy was chosen for in the first place. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsdown.gif
If aircraft precision & strength are not an issue then the potential drawbacks are of little concern. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Theepdinker


----------



## K-T (Jun 29, 2004)

Can Aluminum be heattreated? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## theepdinker (Jun 29, 2004)

It's possible the temper is a result of work hardening. What I know for sure is the end result of 300degrees.
A scuba tank so exposed will tear apart at high pressure. If in your car, big problem. If during the next fill, hope nobody is anywhere in the area when it goes.
Theepdinker


----------



## capnal (Jun 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*K-T said:*
Can Aluminum be heattreated? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
Aluminum Alloys and Applications

"Alloys in this group utilize magnesium and silicon in various proportions to form magnesium silicide, which makes them heat treatable. A major alloy in this series is 6061, one of the most versatile of the heat-treatable alloys. The magnesium-silicon (or magnesium-silicide) alloys possess good formability and corrosion resistance with high strength."

Next question, please.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

edit to add.... PDF file 
Download and save this file, for reference. Might come in handy / answer some questions.


----------



## K-T (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow, thanks - didn't know this was possible.

Nevertheless in a flashlight application this shouldn't be of any concern - hopefully. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jun 29, 2004)

Looks like it could be handy for all kinds of things.
Brownells is a *great* outfit.


----------



## theepdinker (Jun 29, 2004)

They'd be perfect except for suing Midway. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif
Theepdinker


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Jul 3, 2004)

You may want to try Perma Slik-G. I know people use it when refinishing AR mags. Not sure how well it would hold up on a flashlight though. You can ask over at AR15.com

Regards,
Flavio
BugOutGear USA


----------



## Mednanu (Jul 11, 2004)

I use Rustoleum high temp grill paint. I think it's pretty close to the gunkote formula, only cheaper. It goes on VERY thin and I have used it on all of my pistol's very tight tolerance internal parts ( it still never jams by the way ). After many, many years, the coating is starting to show some wear on parts of the outer slide ( just the parts that get the most wear & tear and harshest banging around), but all of the parts inside still look brand new. After you paint and bake it, it generally doesn't scratch off, even if you try running a piece of metal over a coated part, while using a LOT of pressure. It's amazing stuff and quite cheap.

I call it the "poor man's hostile environment finish"...and yes, it even holds up to salt water and many corrosives for extended periods of time.


----------

